# Casey & Ringo



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Casey on the left, Ringo is on the right. Casey was still a kitten here. This picture is from around 2006. Casey is now five and Ringo is my six-year old.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a sweet picture, it must bring back such fun memories.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

They're all on the ol' low tech phone with the awful camera. I'll take a few new ones and put them up later!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their so cute together.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a cozy scene there! Such cuties.


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

They look like great pals. Personally I think tabby cats are 2nd to none.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Casey :luv 

Looks just like my Lucy


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

I had to take a few pictures of the cat trees I'm going to sell before I move, so I snapped a few new ones of the kitties

Casey on top of a chair










Little Casey up close










Ringo's new favorite place to lounge will be his litter box on a very long road trip. Sorry, buddy, I'll buy you a new one in Arizona


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're both lovely...good luck on your long road trip!


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Well here's a new Ringo picture. He continues to lose weight. I don't know how much time he has left. He's eating, but not enough, so I'm giving him supplemental force-feedings daily. The vet here (the only one worth a flip) can't see him until June 4.










My ex kept Casey. She said she would fly him out to me, but she changed her mind. He was kinda her cat before we broke up, so I should have expected this. I really miss him, but he'll always be well cared for.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, poor baby! I must've missed the part on what was wrong with him? Im sorry about Casey..I have had a few of those times where I wasnt able to bring pets (mostly reptiles) with me after a break-up


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh sorry to hear about Casey. >< Your cats are adorable.


----------

